# Millie is in kitten!



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Millie is in kitten! 8O 

Don't get me wrong, I thought I would let her have a litter before getting her speyed. I've never experienced any of my pets having kittens or puppies before, and having thought about it for a long while, I decided to go ahead. It's still a shock though to see it happen!

Providing everything goes ok, my sister has already put her "order" in for one  

Millie is a British Shorthaired Blue, and the dad Cookie is a British Shorthaired Cream. In my opinion, they are both very beautiful cats, so I'm really excited to see the kittens. Any kitten or cat is gorgeous though, in my eyes! 

Obviously, I need to read up on everything first and prepare both Millie and I, for the kittens. I did a lot of research on breeding before I went ahead, but you can never have enough information or advice.

Look forward to sharing the development with you all.

Carol xx


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Congratulations to your coming litter.  

One thing you have to find out (if you haven't fixed that yet) is the blood type pf the parents. Being British Shorthairs there's a fair chance you may get problem with different blood types. If you're female has blood type B and the male has blood type A (any other combination is safe) you can get problems with blood type incompatability (neonatal isoerythrolysis). 

A female with blood type B has antibodies against blood type A. A is dominant over B so if a B-female is bred to an A-male there's a strong possibility at least some of the kittens will get blood type A. If A-kittens nurse a B-female they'll get antibodies against their own blood through the colostrum. This destroys the red blood cells in the A-kittens and it can kill them. I mild cases they "only" develop necrosis on the tail and then lose a part of the tail.

You can read more about it here: http://www.pandecats.com/x/blood_type_i ... bility.htm

It's easy to blood type cats. Nowadays you don't even have to take blood from the cat if you don't want to. All you need is some saliva on a q-tip and then you send it to a lab for testing.


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you very much Sol for your kind response.

As you mentioned, it is important to get their blood types checked. I've done this, and they are compatible, and all my cats have recently been health checked and innoculated, so hopefully, it will be ok.

Carol xx


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Zippy&Co said:


> Thank you very much Sol for your kind response.
> 
> As you mentioned, it is important to get their blood types checked. I've done this, and they are compatible, and all my cats have recently been health checked and innoculated, so hopefully, it will be ok.
> 
> Carol xx


Good that you have that covered.  I wish you all the luck with the pregnancy and the kittens.


----------

